# Cheapest home internet?



## sisterjoan (30 Dec 2014)

I have internet and phone at the moment with vodafone, I am happy enough to get rid of the use of landline phone but would like to have broadband. What is the cheapest way I can have broadband? I have it always on at the moment and can use as much as I like which is great but I'd be happy enough to have it two hours a day - is there any provider who does a very cheap rate for this? I'm trying to cut back on expenses.


----------



## newtothis (30 Dec 2014)

Try looking at bonkers.ie for a comparative list of options.


----------



## jpd (30 Dec 2014)

or callcosts.ie


----------



## TTI (30 Dec 2014)

[broken link removed] has it including line rental for 30 euro / month.


----------



## RainyDay (31 Dec 2014)

UPC's bundles are pretty good, if you want TV and broadband.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dec 2014)

TTI said:


> [broken link removed] has it including line rental for 30 euro / month.



Yeah, but with a low data allowance.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dec 2014)

RainyDay said:


> UPC's bundles are pretty good, if you want TV and broadband.



If you want TV, ones best bet is free-to-air satellite with Saorview where possible. Broadband can then be added stand-alone.


----------



## RainyDay (31 Dec 2014)

CiaranT said:


> If you want TV, ones best bet is free-to-air satellite with Saorview where possible. Broadband can then be added stand-alone.


That seems a bit simplistic to me. For a start, a free to air satellite requires a satellite dish, which is not something that everyone wants to have, and incurs a cost. Free to air is an interesting option, and there may well be a payback on the upfront costs within 2 or 3 years, but it is not an absolute 'best bet' for everybody. Their bundle costs are particularly competitive.


----------



## roker (4 Mar 2015)

I have just received an email from Vodafone, they are putting the price up €5 to €49 + VAT I have telephone and broadband, very slow at 6Mbps.


----------



## Nutso (5 Mar 2015)

Vodafone do broadband only for €38 per month (going up to €38 from €35 per month in April) and I believe you get a €3 discount if you also have a mobile phone with Vodafone.


----------



## MrEarl (6 Mar 2015)

We recently moved a family members' services, they also had Vodafone (formerly Perlico) providing their landline and broadband.  TV was provided by UPC.

After a little research, we went to Eircom for a bundle that was providing broadband, landline and basic TV.  To be honest, there were slightly cheaper options, but the name "eircom" gave comfort to the ultimate decision maker...

That said, in my own home, I've moved everything (except for mobile phones) to Sky recently.  While their TV service can get expensive when you have sports etc. I find it excellent quality.  They are doing good deals, for new landline & broadband customers, so can initially offer a very attractive 6, 9 or even 12 month package.  In our case, the minimum sign up period for the landline & broadband service was 12 months, which appealed given much of that period see's broadband provided for free & only the landline costs being applied.

Here's a link to their current offerings, but based on my own experience I found the telephone call useful and also, that there was a little flexibility when I got speaking with them.

http://www.sky.com/ireland/offers/bundle?DCMP=KNC-ROISearch


----------



## PTSBCase (6 Mar 2015)

I have broadband with vodafone for only €14.99 per month. It's just 15 gb but it suits me as I wouldn't need anymore. I would use it for about 1-2 hours/day mainly surfing the web & youtube. If you plan to use netflix though this may not suit.


----------



## roker (7 Mar 2015)

As Vodafone has so far not replied enquiry, (via email and letter) why my speed is on 6Mbps, I have changed to Sky Broadband and TV package. They say they can give 20 Mbps via normal line and 100Mbps via fibre optic. Installation is next week, I will report how it goes


----------



## RichInSpirit (8 Mar 2015)

My only broadband/internet is a pay monthly smart phone from Tesco mobile. For €30 per month I get 15 gb data which is probably useless for receiving tv etc. but it's more than enough for me. I've also 500 minutes of phone calls and 500 texts but I don't use them. I can use the phone as a router if I want Internet on a laptop.


----------



## horusd (8 Mar 2015)

I'm with UPC, service is good and reliable, but I haggle down the price every year.  Be prepared to be cheeky & haggle with whatever company you go for.  Overall I have to say I'm happy with UPC service-wise, and from what I hear, not all providers are as reliable.


----------



## roker (8 Mar 2015)

Have you done a speed test?
http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## roker (16 Mar 2015)

Update: I just got the Sky changed over from Vodafone and my speed has jumped from 6Mbps to 45 Mbps. I have a spare Netgear Router now if anyone is interested


----------

